# LAST CHANCE CSUSA GROUP BUY!! CLOSED



## VirgilJ (Sep 22, 2007)

OCT 1, 2007 5:42 PM
The Pens arrived a few minutes ago. After I do an inventory and make sure everything is here, I'll get started Making up Packages.
Sept 24, 4:35
The order has been Placed.I should recieve it Friday or Monday.
Two Items were Backordered.
050 4007
050 4623
If you ordered either of these items your order will not be shipped until I recieve the backordered items.
One Item has been discontinued
050 4110
Only one person ordered this item. A refund will be sent along with your order. 


Sept 24, 4:04 PM
This group buy is now closed!! Thanks to all who participated.

Sept. 23, 11.25PM
As of this point we have 8 orders for 166 pens for a total of$1,194.00.

I have recievied payment from everyone.



CUSA Is giving an additional 20% discount for this weekend only. This is on top of the volume discount.

Like some of the rest of you I missed the two group buys opened to take advantage of this offer. Since I would still like to take advantage of these tremendous savings I am willing to run a Group Buy. I have never run a Group Buy before so I want to keep this simple.

IMPORTANT!! THIS GROUP BUY WILL CLOSE ON MONDAY AT 4PM EST.ALL ORDERS MUST BE PLACED AND MONIES RECIEVED BY THAT TIME. IF WE DO NOT MEET THE 100 PEN MINIMUM THE BUY WILL BE CANCELLED AND ALL MONIES WILL BE REFUNDED EXCLUDING PAYPAL CHARGES!!

The prices shown reflect a 39% discount. The 1% difference is to cover insurance for shipping from CUSA to me and any unforseen costs.If you want any kit that I have not listed, please multiply the retail cost by .61.

Example:Jr Gent II Rhodium Rollerball $13.80 x.61 = $8.41 

*PAYPAL PAYMENT*
Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges. Sorry but this is what PayPal charges me.
My PayPal address is: vjordan@tampabay.rr.com

*SHIPPING*
Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking.Sorry, no international orders!

*Domestic Insurance:*
I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

I will not be responsible for any lost or damaged shipments. That's what the insurance is for. I will assist in any way I can in filing an insurance claim should there be any problem. 

Like I said this is my first Group Buy. I borrowed heavily from Mike's post to set this up properly.(Thanks Mike. Hope You Don't Mind!) Please, if you don't agree with the conditions, don't place an order. I don't want any hassels or hard feelings over this.

*Ballpoint Pen Kits*
050-4205 10k Americana Pen Kit $3.65 
050-4010 10k Cigar Pen Kit $53.65 
050-4100 10k European Pen Kit $3.20 
050-0400 10k Father Sing Pen Kit $3.20 
050-4401 10k Slimline Pen Kit $2.56 
050-4201 10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit $3.20 
*050-0345 10k Americana Filigree Pen Kit $3.96 
*050-0385 Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit $8.85 
*Americana Pen Kits*
050-0405 24k $2.43 
050-4220 Titanium $5.28 
050-4310 Satin Gold $2.46 
050-4204 Satin Nickel $2.46 
050-4206 Satin Pearl $2.46 
050-0303 Rhodium $5.61 
050-4001 10k Gold Beaded Pen Kit $2.78 
050-4422 Tactile/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $3.41 
050-4412 10k/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $4.87 
050-0307 Rhodium/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $7.31 
*Cigar pen Kits*
050-0604 24k Gold $3.04
050-0390 Rhodium $7.05 
050-4063 Black Titanium $4.87 
050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.04 
050-0420 24k Gold Click Pen Kit $2.43 
050-4545 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $4.87 
050-4435 10k Deco European Pen Kit $3.81 
*050-4200 10k Duo Pen Kit $4.53 
*050-0340 10k European Filigree Pen Kit $4.53 
*050-0380 Rhodium European Filigree Pen Kit $7.18 
*European Pen Kits*
050-4101 24k Gold $2.43 
050-4120 Titanium $4.58 
050-4110 Satin Gold $2.25 
050-4165 Satin Nickel $3.20 
050-4166 Satin Pearl $2.25 
050-0301 Rhodium $5.19 
050-4495 Tactile $3.20 
050-4062 Black Titanium $3.87 
050-7090 10k Father Sing Desk Pen Kit $63.97 
050-0370 Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit $4.39 
*050-0350 10k Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit $4.40 
*050-0360 Rhodium Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit $5.82 
*050-0361 Rhodium w/Stone Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit $9.11 
050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $5.19 
050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $8.53 
050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit $2.87 
050-4451 Satin Gold KC Twist Pen Kit $2.87 
050-4452 Satin Nickel KC Twist Pen Kit $2.87 
050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit $4.00
050-4150 10k Mini Euro Pen Kit $3.20 
050-4474 10k Patriot Pen Kit $3.20 
050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit $3.20 
050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit $3.04 
050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit $5.48 
050-4009 Chrome Pocket Pen Kit $2.90 
050-4007 Black Titanium Pocket Pen Kit $2.03
050-4008 10k Pocket Pen Kit $2.90 
050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit $3.20 
050-0365 Rhodium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $7.38 
050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $4.87 
050-4405 24k Slimline Pen Kit $1.37 
050-4420 Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $3.81 
050-4410 Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit $2.56 
050-4440 Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit $2.56 
050-4441 Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit $2.56 
050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit $3.87 
050-4490 Tactile Slimline Pen Kit $2.14 
050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $2.65 
050-4464 10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit $2.75 
050-2424 Black Chrome Soft Grip Pen Kit $3.04 
050-0357 Rhodium Soft Grip Pen Kit $4.03 


*Rollerball & Fountain Pen Kits*
050-0410 24k Americana Pen Kit Rollerball $2.43 
050-0369 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Rollerball $9.58 
050-0368 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Fountain $10.36 
050-4415 10k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball $4.26 
050-4425 24k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball $3.04 
050-4408 10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain $5.64 
050-4407 24k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain $4.26 
050-4130 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26 
050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.15 
050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $24.39 
050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $28.05 
050-4080 10k Executive Pen Kit Fountain $5.48 
050-4020 10k Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball $6.70 
050-4460 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball $8.85 
050-0396 Rhodium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball $11.29 
050-4030 10k Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain $10.97 
050-4461 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain $13.41 
050-0397 Rhodium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain $14.02
*050-1420 10k Havana Pen Kit Rollerball $5.53 
*050-0315 Rhodium Havana Pen Kit Rollerball $6.95 
*050-0335 Rhodium w/Stone Havana Pen Kit Rollerball $10.72 
*050-1430 10k Havana Pen Kit Fountain $8.05 
*050-0320 Rhodium Havana Pen Kit Fountain $10.20 
*050-0330 Rhodium w/Stone Havana Pen Kit Fountain $15.38 
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26 
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $37.81 
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $25.61 
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $31.71 
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26 
050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $33.54 
050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $24.39 
050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $26.22 
*Jr Gentleman's Pen Kits*
050-4107 10k Rollerball $4.87 
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball $7.63 
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42 
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53 
050-4109 10k Fountain $7.92 
050-4159 Titanium Fountain $10.97 
050-0374 Rhodium Fountain $10.89
050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain $10.68 
*Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit Postable Cap*
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball $4.87 
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball $7.63 
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42 
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53 
050-4108 10k Gold Fountain $7.92 
050-4158 Titanium Fountain $10.97 
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain $10.89 
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain $10.68 
050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $6.70 
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $11.13 
050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $7.47 
050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $10.36 
050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $14.18 
050-4624 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $11.13 
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.20 
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $14.15 
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $18.76 
050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $17.51 
*Jr Statesman II Postable Pen Kits*
050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain $18.76 
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball $17.20 
050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain $17.51 
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball $14.15 
050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Rollerball $7.31 
050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Fountain $5.66 
050-4044 10k Ligero Pen Kit Rollerball $5.48 
050-4045 10k Ligero Pen Kit Fountain $4.38 
050-4185 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $36.59 
050-4186 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Fountain $42.08 
050-4187 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $29.88 
050-4188 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Fountain $34.76 
050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $6.09 
050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $5.48 
050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $8.08 
050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $19.83 
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $23.59 
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $16.17 
050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $19.83 

Items with the * are the discontinued items. I called and they will discount them only the 20% not the added 25% for quantity.


----------



## rcarman (Sep 22, 2007)

050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball(2)@$16.17 =32.34
050-4464 10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit (3) @ $2.75 = 8.25
050-0303 Rhodium (3) @ $5.61= 16.83
with shipping, insurance, paypal etc I believe it comes to 70.78.  If that is correct _<b>Paypal Sent.</b>_
<b>_*** edited to correct math error._</b>


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 22, 2007)

Bob,

I make the total as $70.78:

$57.42 for your pens
$8.95 for shipping
$2.05 for insurance
$2.36 for PayPal fees.

Please check my math.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 22, 2007)

Virgil,

I'm in for the following:

4 x 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball	$8.42 = $33.67 
4 x 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53 =	$34.14 
2 x 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.20 = $34.40 
2 x 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $14.15 = $28.30 
6 x 050-0301 Rhodium $5.19 = $31.11 
3 x 050-0311 Rhodium European Letter Opener $7.31 = $21.94 
				total	$183.57 
				shipping	8.95
				insurance	3.45
				subtotal	$195.97 
				paypal	$6.19 
				total	$202.16 

Please confirm and I'll paypal the funds.

John


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 22, 2007)

Virgil - If you refund a Payment made through PayPal, PayPal refunds the fee they have charged.


----------



## joseph10s (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil, Thanks for doing this.  Every thing should be correct but please double check.  I'll send funds on confirmation.

2	x	050-4422 Tactile/Tactile Broker Pen Kit 	 $3.41 	  =  	 $6.82 
2	x	050-0307 Rhodium/Tactile Broker Pen Kit 	 $7.31 	  =  	 $14.62 
3	x	050-4545 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit 	 $4.87 	  =  	 $14.61 
3	x	*050-4200 10k Duo Pen Kit 	 $4.53 	  =  	 $13.59 
1	x	050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen 	 $8.53 	  =  	 $8.53 
1	x	050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit 	 $3.20 	  =  	 $3.20 
1	x	050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit 	 $3.04 	  =  	 $3.04 
2	x	050-4009 Chrome Pocket Pen Kit 	 $2.90 	  =  	 $5.80 
2	x	050-4007 Black Titanium Pocket Pen Kit 	 $2.03 	  =  	 $4.06 
1	x	050-4461 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain 	 $13.41 	  =  	 $13.41 
1	x	050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain 	 $26.22 	  =  	 $26.22 
1	x	050-4157 Titanium Rollerball 	 $7.63 	  =  	 $7.63 
1	x	050-0374 Rhodium Fountain 	 $10.89 	  =  	 $10.89 
1	x	050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball 	 $8.42 	  =  	 $8.42 
1	x	050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain 	 $10.68 	  =  	 $10.68 
2	x	050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit 	 $5.48 	  =  	 $10.96 
2	x	050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit 	 $8.08 	  =  	 $16.16 

		Shipping  Insurance charge		  =  	$3.45 
		Shipping Charge		  =  	$8.95 
Sub Total				  =  	 $191.04 
		PayPal Fees		  =  	 $6.04 

TOTAL				  =  	 $197.08


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 23, 2007)

John and Joseph,
Your numbers look good to me.

Including what I'm going to buy we are up to about 75 pens. We need one or two more people to make it over the top. Why not wait until this evening to send the money and see if we're going to make it.

Virgil


----------



## johncrane (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil if you cant get the numbers l would be in for a few kits,thats if you change your mind on international buyers.


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 23, 2007)

John,

I don't have a clue how to ship to the land of Kangaroos, but I don't want to shut anyone out either. 

If you or someone else will help me figure out the shipping I'll give it a shot.

Virgil


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 23, 2007)

USPS indicates that a Priority Mail International box of 1 pound is $21 and 3 lbs is $30.  After 4 lbs then you would go with a flat rate box for $37.


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 23, 2007)

That was Quick! Thanks Eric!!

John,
If you want in go ahead and post your order. Estimate a weight and include shipping charges as Eric listed above.
Virgil


----------



## EasyGreasy (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like 2x 050-0371   Rod Jr.Gent11  
             3x 050-4623   Rod Jr.Retro rollerball

50.23 Pens
8.95  Ship
2.05  Ins
1.81  PP
63.04  Total

Sending PayPal now...Thanks for doing this.


----------



## eastern47 (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil, please put me down for the following:

5x050-4220 Americana TN gold $26.40
5x050-4206 Americana sat pearl $12.30
10x050-4310 Americana sat gold $24.60
5x050-0357 Soft grp. rhodium $20.15
10x050-4464 Soft grp. 10k $27.50
5x050-4110 European sat gold $11.25
5x050-4120 European TN gold $22.90
5x050-4062 European blk TN $19.35

                           $164.45 pens
                              8.95 shipping
                              3.45 ins.
                              5.62 paypal fees
                           $182.47 total
let me know if this is correct and if so, I'll send you the payment. thanks for doing this, John


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 23, 2007)

Your total looks correct to me John. Thanks for participating!

Johns order puts us over the 100 pen minimum so the buy is definately on. Please send your PayPals now.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil, will you accept NON-pen items eg: leads for artists pencil? If so would the discount for these items be 19%??


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry Geo, I'd like to keep this pen kits only so it doesn't get to involved.

Virgil


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil,

Payment sent.

John


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil - email sent.  Let me know if the math is correct and I will get payment to you.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 23, 2007)

that's great too here Virgil thank you my order is
5) 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro R/B $11.13x5= $55.65
5) 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro F/p $14.18x5= $70.90
Total 10 Pens $126.55
Shipping      $ 21.00
Ins           $  3.45
Total         $151.00
P/pal +031    $  4.98
G/Total       $155.98 
Virgil if my maths is correct let me know and send of paypal also Virgil thanks again for doing this 
[]


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 23, 2007)

Eric and JC,

Your math is good. Send your PayPal.

Virgil


----------



## johncrane (Sep 23, 2007)

OK thanks Virgil paypal sent


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 23, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 23, 2007)

Virgil, I'v been out of town and If this is still open I'd like 
*050-0320 Rhodium Havana Pen Kit Fountain $10.20 ------------10=$102.00
        Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit Postable Cap
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball $7.63 ----------------------------5=$38.15
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42------------------------------5=$42.10 
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53-----------------------5=$42.65 
            Jr Statesman II Postable Pen Kits
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball $17.20 -------------------5=$86.00
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball $14.15 -------------5=$70.75
050-5009 Sketch/Chrome $5.19----------------------------------10=$51.90
050-5006 Sketch set of bushings $3.99---------------------------1=$3.99
Sub total-------------------------------------------------------$394.89
Shipping--------------------------------------------------------$  8.95 
Ins.------------------------------------------------------------$  5.50
Paypal fees. .31+3% of $409.34 =$12.59--------------------------$ 12.59
Total-----------------------------------------------------------$421.93
pay pal will be sent Now.. If anything wrong please let me know and I will take care of it


----------



## el_d (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for doing this Virgil, If its still open I would like:

7 - 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53 = 59.71
3 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain $10.68 = 32.04
15 - 050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $2.65 = 39.75

Didnt see these items on the list but if possible:

2 - 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch pencil $5.19 = 10.38
1 - 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch pencil $5.19 = 5.19 
1 - 050-5007 Acces. Kit for Sketch pencil $7.02 = 7.02

Ship  - 8.95
Paypal(3%+.31) - 4.90+31=5.21
Ins - 3.45

Total=  $171.70
 I've never been part of a group buy so please check my numbers and let me know if there is a problem so I can send Paypal.

 Thanks Lupe D.


----------



## George7 (Sep 24, 2007)

Virgil, I'd also like to get in at the end of this with the following order

050-4063 Black Titanium $4.87                     x 5 = $24.35
050-0370 Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit $4.39        x 5 = $21.95
050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $8.53   x 5 = $42.65
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball $7.63                x 2 = $15.26
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42                 x 2 = $16.84
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53          x 2 = $19.06
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.20  x 1 = 17.20
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $14.15 x 1 = 14.15
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball $17.20        x 1 = $17.20
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball $14.15  x 1 = $14.15

Subtotal     $183.75
Paypal fees.  $0.31 + 3% of $183.75 = $5.83
Shipping      $8.95
Insurance     $3.45

Total         $201.98

I'll send Paypal right now. Please let me know if I've bungled the math somehow. Thank you


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Roy,
You overpaid by $.76. You get 19% off the bushings. I'll put it in yur box when I ship.

Virgil


----------



## VirgilJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Lupe, Your math is right. Send your PayPal. I'm going to place the order at 4pm this afternoon!

Virgil


----------



## el_d (Sep 24, 2007)

Paypal sent Virgil.


----------



## kevin_f (Sep 24, 2007)

Virgil, I'd also like to get in at the end of this with the following order:

2 - 050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit $3.20
2 - 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit $5.48
2 - 050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent 2 Rollerball $7.63
5 - 050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent 2Rollerball $8.42
2 - 050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent 2Rollerball $8.53
1 - 050-4158 Titanium Jr Gent 2Fountain $10.97
3 - 050-0373 Rhodium Jr Gent 2Fountain $10.89
1 - 050-4179 Black Jr Gent 2Titanium Fountain $10.68
2 - 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman Fountain $18.76
1 - 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman Rollerball $17.20
1 - 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $11.13

Subtot 	= 211.95
Ship	=   8.95
Ins	=   4.60
PP	=   7.08
Total	= 232.58

Let me know and I will send PayPal.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------

